# South Hampton, NH area



## jrm123180 (Aug 23, 2004)

If anyone is from the South Hampton, NH area, I know of someone who is desperately looking for someone to plow. They have called a few people and have not heard back. If you are interested and post your numbers, I will pass it along to them. 

They are located on the Amsbery, MA, South Hampton/ East Kingston, NH line.

Thanks


----------



## deathwish (Dec 8, 2004)

*hi*

Hi im in Nashua nh an im enterested in work let me know [email protected]


----------



## jrm123180 (Aug 23, 2004)

I will pass your e-mail address on to them....Thanks


----------

